# Jeep Truck 2020



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty cool.

https://www.jeep.com/bmo.gladiator.2020.html#/build/powertrain/37764/CUJ202011JTJS98A/2TR/ERC,DFT,DMF,TW2,WFJ,AL,SDD,UAG,AM2,ADE,AD6,AJ1,ABR,CWA,HT3,MM3,NHK,CHD,XNY,GXD,XBM,XMF,TV,PUA,24R,APA

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve wanted a new Jeep Comanche pickup for a long time. Like an S-10 but I believe only regular cab. Great little fencing pickup.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

They want $50,000 for that thing. I puckered. Hard. Now I gotta replace the seat fabric in my chair.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

"Trucks" ain't equipped or priced as TRUCKS no more; they are for business men and soccer moms. They've ruined "trucks" from being TRUCKS.

Fiddy, sixty, seventy, hunnert kilobux for a truck...wtf??!!

I 'member going to school and you was trash if all you could drive was a truck (I drove a '49 chevy 3100 truck). It was better to drive a Chevy Vega, Ford Pinto or even an AMC Gremlin than a stinking ol' truck.

I don't care about trendy stuff, but this effects me... it drives up the resale value of a truck when I have to compete with some 30 year old housewife with a fake hoohaws and a husband with enough money to try to keep her at home.

Mark

Patience thin today; rant over; return to your ragur scheduled program.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Nowadays I hear there are "truck sluts". Wife's youngest sister (same dad, different mothers) is in college and laughs at these truck sluts because when a lifted loud pickup comes along they get all excited and run over to talk to the driver.

I don't get THAT behavior. Isn't a big lifted truck a kind of tongue in cheek thing that says "My pickup is big because I hafta compensate for other things being small"?

Those dumbasses have never had to use their pickup for actual work because ain't nobody on God's green earth will want to load and unload out of a bed that's higher than your chest and likely over your head.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> "Trucks" ain't equipped or priced as TRUCKS no more; they are for business men and soccer moms. They've ruined "trucks" from being TRUCKS.
> 
> Mark


Yep, hard to call a 'pick-up truck' (what they should be called) a pick-up truck, with a 4 1/2 or 5' long box on them. What are you going to haul? Your over-sized main squeeze (boy or girl), in that dinky box.

I remember hauling cows (the ones you raise for milk or meat ) in the back of my Dad's pick-up. Today, what they call that the long box is at 8', the standard box is like 6 1/2'. Hard to imagine getting old Betsy to keep her feet that close together with only 6 1/2' of room (would have to pity the tailgaters with the surprise coming their way when she raised her tail, too ).

Larry


----------

